
Screen Stabilization on Android - unicoded
https://github.com/ryanchyshyn/aosp_screen_stabilization
======
unicoded
Forgot to add: Original article: [http://blog.lemberg.co.uk/no-shake-screen-
stabilization-andr...](http://blog.lemberg.co.uk/no-shake-screen-
stabilization-android)

